# Hd7970



## ajeeshys (Nov 22, 2013)

guys am planning to get 
[h=1]
ASUS MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5

 my PC config s 

asus p8h77-v
4gb * 2  Ripjawx Gskill
i7 2600
corsair 650tx[/h]
how far u guys hope it helps me to play games (assassins creed,nfs) and maya only for animation..
now i ve nvidia quadrofx 512mb... thank u in advance


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

please tell us budget for gpu


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 22, 2013)

get 280X for that price but as ashish said you need to tell your budget


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 22, 2013)

@OP; please answer these questions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 22, 2013)

my budget s within 400 dollars. and i ll be buying from USA
it s around 350 dollars
but flipkart offers 40k

but main thing s my necessity. pl look into that guys.. with quadrofx 512 mb i was doing very smooth animation and till assassins creed brotherhood it supported well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 22, 2013)

^^ you wont get any warranty in india. Can you still take the risk? if no, get amd r9 280x as it is essentially an hd 7970 but with less cost.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 23, 2013)

+1 for R9 280x
7970 is old now ...

if you are OK to buy from US then get *R9 290*


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 23, 2013)

thanks for ur all suppport guys..
i prefer not extreme cards . i don wanna waste power since i ll be satisfied playing game not at high detail,
less power consumption and heat always a concern..

wats the difference between R9 290 and R9 290x ? wat s this x? overclocking?
also am not gonna overclock the Gpu..

warranty i cant get i know. i trust asus to some level.. so hope it ll be ok..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> thanks for ur all suppport guys..
> i prefer not extreme cards . i don wanna waste power since i ll be satisfied playing game not at high detail,
> less power consumption and heat always a concern..
> 
> ...



Enen GTX 660 will those needs. Get Sapphire HD7870.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

Get gtx 760 2gb @ 19-20k.It is enough for your needs


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> thanks for ur all suppport guys..
> i prefer not extreme cards . i don wanna waste power since i ll be satisfied playing game not at high detail,
> less power consumption and heat always a concern..
> 
> ...



290 /290x is a  very power hungry card for its performance. how much resolution your monitor has?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get gtx 760 2gb @ 19-20k.It is enough for your needs



This is enough for you but if you can spend another 3.5k then you can go for R9 280X for 23.5k


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 23, 2013)

thanks again guys
my resolution is 720p..
i know Sapphire is good at making GPU.. is Asus better than sapp? this may appear silly,just wanna know ur opinion..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> thanks again guys
> my resolution is 720p..
> i know Sapphire is good at making GPU.. is Asus better than sapp? this may appear silly,just wanna know ur opinion..



Asus have better cooling than sapphire.you can go with asus


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> thanks again guys
> my resolution is 720p..
> i know Sapphire is good at making GPU.. is Asus better than sapp? this may appear silly,just wanna know ur opinion..



if you dont upgrade your monitor later (to full hd or so), get gtx 650 ti boost. In this way you can save electricity.If you upgrade later, ge tsomething better like 760 or 280x


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 24, 2013)

i ll not be upgrading my PC to 1080p..
so i ll be choosing asus R9270x.. anything u guys feel not ok?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just go with it and max every game


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> i ll not be upgrading my PC to 1080p..
> so i ll be choosing asus R9270x.. anything u guys feel not ok?



270X is overkill for 1280x720. Even 650ti can max games at that resolution.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB @ 12000 is best for your resolution.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

what is your exact resolution ?

It is overkill for now but not for future


----------



## ajeeshys (Nov 24, 2013)

my exact resolution is 1600*900

does overkillin a harm?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> my exact resolution is 1600*900
> 
> does overkillin a harm?



nope. get r9 270x


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

ajeeshys said:


> my exact resolution is 1600*900
> 
> does overkillin a harm?



Get r9 270x with eyes closed.

It is not 720p,its 900p


----------

